# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معرفی دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران برای انتخاب رشته

## Amirio

به نام خدا

با سلام خدمت کاربران گرامی و عزیزانی که به تازگی کنکور دادند.

ان شا الله که یه رتبه توپ بیارید و ارزو میکنیم هر چی به صلاحتونه خدا بهتون بده.

خب ، در این تاپیک بحث میکنیم در مورد امکانات رفاهی، علمی، اساتید و دیگر ویژگی های دانشگاه علم و صنعت و قصد داریم شما رو بیشتر با این دانشگاه رنک اشنا کنیم.


دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران با ۱۹ پله جهش در رتبه بندی دانشگاه ملی تایوان نسبت به سال گذشته رتبه۱۹۳ جهان را در فهرست ۵۰۰ دانشگاه برتر حوزه فنی و مهندسی از آن خود کرد.

الف - دانشگاه ایرانی در میان۲۰۰ دانشگاه برتر جهان

محیط خود دانشگاه که بی نظیره و مثل بهشته و فضای سبز بی سابقه ای داره.

امکانات رفاهی اول کشوره.


اول شروع کنیم از خوابگاه ( سطح علمی هم میرسیم)

اساسی ترین موضوعی که از اولین روز سال براتون پیش میاد خوابگاهه.

ورودی های جدید به منطقه حکیمیه شمال شرق تهران اسکان داده میشوند که یکی از خوش اب و هوا ترین مناطق تهران و بهترین امکانات خوابگاهی نظیر:

1. فضای سبز عالی
2. محیطی همیشه تمیز
3. باشگاه بدن سازی
4. زمین فوتبال
5. زمین والیبال
6. فوتبال دستی
7. میز تنیس
و ....

تاسیساتی بسیار قوی که امسالی که باهاشون بودیم واقعا گل کاشتن و خوابگاه رو مثل هنل نگه داری کردند.

و برای سال های بعد وارد خوابگاه داخل میشین که خودتون سال بعد میفهمید چه قدر عالیه.(ان شا الله)

حالا بحث علمی:

دانشگاه علم وصنعت ايران يکی از سه دانشگاه برتر فنی و مهندسی کشور به شمار می رود که دارای 15 دانشکده، 13مرکز تحقيقاتی،1 موسسه تحقيقاتی،12 پژوهشکده ، 9 قطب علمی می باشند .

دانشکده مکانیک : 

اساتیدی مثل : دکتر کامران دانشجو، استاد شکریه( ابردکترای مکانیک)

رتبه در جهان :  98

دانشکده عمران: 

رتبه در جهان : 107

دانشکده کامپیوتر:

بازی سازی : اول کشوری و چهارم جهانی

بنیاد بازی سازی ملی نیز در این دانشکده هست.

دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران دارای ۱۵ دانشکده، مرکز آموزش الکترونیک و سه گروه مستقل آموزشی فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی، زبان‌های خارجه و تربیت بدنی است.


دانشکدهٔ مهندسی برق
دانشکدهٔ مهندسی پیشرفت
دانشکدهٔ مهندسی خودرو
دانشکدهٔ مهندسی راه‌آهن
دانشکدهٔ مهندسی شیمی
دانشکدهٔ مهندسی صنایع
دانشکدهٔ مهندسی عمران
دانشکدهٔ مهندسی کامپیوتر
دانشکدهٔ مهندسی مکانیک
دانشکدهٔ مهندسی مواد و متالورژی
دانشکدهٔ معماری و شهرسازی
دانشکدهٔ ریاضی
دانشکدهٔ فیزیک
دانشکدهٔ شیمی
دانشکدهٔ فناوری‌های نوین
مرکز آموزش الکترونیک
همچنین سه گروهزبان‌های خارجی، تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی و معارف اسلامی هم در این دانشگاه به ارایه واحدهای درسی مرتبط می‌پردازند.

خلاصه بزرگواران....

در انتخاب رشته خود ، این دانشگاه را از یاد نبرید.

----------


## sepanta1990

علم و صنعت دانشگاه قبلیم بود.یادش بخیر..
.دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه امکاناتشم نسبت به بقیه دانشگاهی تهران زیاده.
 راستی آقای احمدی نژاد هم از اساتید دانشکده عمران این دانشگاه

----------


## Amirio

بله. هنوزم هستن

----------


## khaan

این دانشگاه فضاش برای درس خوندن خیلی خوبه فقط یکم زیادی روی عفاف و حجاب و ... توش تاکید میکنن.

----------


## Mohammad DH

> آقای احمدی نژاد هم از اساتید دانشکده عمران این دانشگاه


هنوز نگرفتنش نه ؟!!!!
زیاد طول نمی کشه می ره کنار همون دوستای اختلاس کارش البته بردن خونوادش به نیویورک و اون خرجا هنوز کمه مثل اینکه باید یه 3000 میلیاردی از توش دربیاد تا بگیرنش

----------


## Amirio

> این دانشگاه فضاش برای درس خوندن خیلی خوبه فقط یکم زیادی روی عفاف و حجاب و ... توش تاکید میکنن.



فک نکنم...

----------


## Amirio

> هنوز نگرفتنش نه ؟!!!!
> زیاد طول نمی کشه می ره کنار همون دوستای اختلاس کارش البته بردن خونوادش به نیویورک و اون خرجا هنوز کمه مثل اینکه باید یه 3000 میلیاردی از توش دربیاد تا بگیرنش


الان چه ربطی به تاپیک داره.؟

سعی کنید یکم مطالعه کنید! حرفای بعضی ها رو همین طوری تکرار نکنید!

----------


## Mohammad DH

> الان چه ربطی به تاپیک داره.؟


ربطش به سیم رابطشه!!!




> سعی کنید یکم مطالعه کنید! حرفای بعضی ها رو همین طوری تکرار نکنید!


همین که شما مطالعه می کنی بسه ممنون

http://www.kaleme.com/1393/02/07/klm-182633/

http://www.ghatreh.com/news/nn264013...ن-قراضه

http://andisheh-kermanshah.ir/index....دی-نژاد

----------


## Eragon

> هنوز نگرفتنش نه ؟!!!!
> زیاد طول نمی کشه می ره کنار همون دوستای اختلاس کارش البته بردن خونوادش به نیویورک و اون خرجا هنوز کمه مثل اینکه باید یه 3000 میلیاردی از توش دربیاد تا بگیرنش


البته ربطی نداره اما کلا ایران تا حالا رئیس جمهور خوب نداشته همشون یه هفته بعد جرابکاری هاشون در میاد. فقط یک تفر بود اونم شهید رجایی. میگن فقط توی سی روز تمام کشور رو از بحران نجات داد. همین الان کمتز از چهار سال قیمت بنزین 2.5 برابر نون دو برابر شده یا این همه روحانی مچکریم ها....

بعد رئیس جمهور خوب کار کنه  اصلا بعد ریاست جمهوری خودمون صد میلیارد بهش میدیم. اینها برای اطلاع شخصیتون گفتم.

تو رو خدا اینجا رو سیاسیش نکنید بزارید قشنگ کارمون رو بکنیم به اندازه کافی بدبختی داریم. ممنون

----------


## Eragon

> به نام خدا
> 
> با سلام خدمت کاربران گرامی و عزیزانی که به تازگی کنکور دادند.
> 
> ان شا الله که یه رتبه توپ بیارید و ارزو میکنیم هر چی به صلاحتونه خدا بهتون بده.
> 
> خب ، در این تاپیک بحث میکنیم در مورد امکانات رفاهی، علمی، اساتید و دیگر ویژگی های دانشگاه علم و صنعت و قصد داریم شما رو بیشتر با این دانشگاه رنک اشنا کنیم.
> 
> 
> ...


یادم به دانشگاه آکسفورد افتاد..... حیف شد علم و صنعت از انتخاب های من بود. کاش کنکور رو خراب نمیکردم.... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Keiv4n

من به این دانشگاه از همه دانشگاه ها بیشتر علاقه داشتم، حیف که رتبم واسه رشته های مهندسی این دانشگاه نمیکشه.

----------


## Mohammad DH

> البته ربطی نداره اما کلا ایران تا حالا رئیس جمهور خوب نداشته همشون یه هفته بعد جرابکاری هاشون در میاد. فقط یک تفر بود اونم شهید رجایی. میگن فقط توی سی روز تمام کشور رو از بحران نجات داد. همین الان کمتز از چهار سال قیمت بنزین 2.5 برابر نون دو برابر شده یا این همه روحانی مچکریم ها....
> 
> بعد رئیس جمهور خوب کار کنه  اصلا بعد ریاست جمهوری خودمون صد میلیارد بهش میدیم. اینها برای اطلاع شخصیتون گفتم.
> 
> تو رو خدا اینجا رو سیاسیش نکنید بزارید قشنگ کارمون رو بکنیم به اندازه کافی بدبختی داریم. ممنون


ببین اولا اگه جوونا و دانشجو های یه کشور سیاسی بحث نکنن کیا بحث کنن؟بقال سر کوچه یا عباس اقا قصاب؟!
دوما دوست عزیز الان شما احمدی نژاد رو می تونی با روحانی و خاتمی مقایسه کنی؟ نه واقعا می تونی؟!!! وقتی در کشور تورم داریم یعنی قاعدتا همه چیز سال به سال گرون می شه فقط می شه یه رئیس جمهور بیاد تورم و با نادانی و توهم و نافهمی بکنه ۲۰٪ یا یکی بیاد بکنتش ۱۰٪ 
همین الان ایا شما می تونی وضعیت کشور رو با زمان اقای احمدی نژاد مقایسه کنی؟ 
نه اصلا فرض کنیم همه ی اینایی که اومدن مثل هم گند زدن به کشور ادبیات حرف زدن دو رئیس جمهور (که میومد پشت تریبون می گفت ابو بریزید همون جا که می سوزه یا اون ممه رو لولو برد) می تونی با هم مقایسه کنی؟ تصویری که دنیا از ایران زمان احمدی نژاد داشت رو می تونی با الان مقایسه کنی؟ 
خوبه یکم امار و ارقام رو مقایسه کنیم فرق دوغ و دوشاب رو تشخیص بدیم

----------


## Amirio

> ببین اولا اگه جوونا و دانشجو های یه کشور سیاسی بحث نکنن کیا بحث کنن؟بقال سر کوچه یا عباس اقا قصاب؟!
> دوما دوست عزیز الان شما احمدی نژاد رو می تونی با روحانی و خاتمی مقایسه کنی؟ نه واقعا می تونی؟!!! وقتی در کشور تورم داریم یعنی قاعدتا همه چیز سال به سال گرون می شه فقط می شه یه رئیس جمهور بیاد تورم و با نادانی و توهم و نافهمی بکنه ۲۰٪ یا یکی بیاد بکنتش ۱۰٪ 
> همین الان ایا شما می تونی وضعیت کشور رو با زمان اقای احمدی نژاد مقایسه کنی؟ 
> نه اصلا فرض کنیم همه ی اینایی که اومدن مثل هم گند زدن به کشور ادبیات حرف زدن دو رئیس جمهور (که میومد پشت تریبون می گفت ابو بریزید همون جا که می سوزه یا اون ممه رو لولو برد) می تونی با هم مقایسه کنی؟ تصویری که دنیا از ایران زمان احمدی نژاد داشت رو می تونی با الان مقایسه کنی؟ 
> خوبه یکم امار و ارقام رو مقایسه کنیم فرق دوغ و دوشاب رو تشخیص بدیم


عزیز دلم،

شما بزار دانشجو بشی ، میفهمی با فوحش کاری و مقایسه و اینجور چیزا بحث سیاسی نمیکنن عزیز.

میشینن تحلیل میکنن. اون دوتا سایتی هم که دادی معلوم نیست مولفش با چه طرز تفکری ایون متنا رو نوشته.

بحث سیاسی کردن با این کارا نیست. این دعواست. 

خواهش میکنم داخل این پست ادامه نده. چون مال دانشگاس.

----------


## HellishBoy

> من به این دانشگاه از همه دانشگاه ها بیشتر علاقه داشتم، حیف که رتبم واسه رشته های مهندسی این دانشگاه نمیکشه.



پس میدونی چقدر بده آدم پایه عشقش بسوزه ..... شما ام مثل من هستی  ....  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Eragon

> ببین اولا اگه جوونا و دانشجو های یه کشور سیاسی بحث نکنن کیا بحث کنن؟بقال سر کوچه یا عباس اقا قصاب؟!
> دوما دوست عزیز الان شما احمدی نژاد رو می تونی با روحانی و خاتمی مقایسه کنی؟ نه واقعا می تونی؟!!! وقتی در کشور تورم داریم یعنی قاعدتا همه چیز سال به سال گرون می شه فقط می شه یه رئیس جمهور بیاد تورم و با نادانی و توهم و نافهمی بکنه ۲۰٪ یا یکی بیاد بکنتش ۱۰٪ 
> همین الان ایا شما می تونی وضعیت کشور رو با زمان اقای احمدی نژاد مقایسه کنی؟ 
> نه اصلا فرض کنیم همه ی اینایی که اومدن مثل هم گند زدن به کشور ادبیات حرف زدن دو رئیس جمهور (که میومد پشت تریبون می گفت ابو بریزید همون جا که می سوزه یا اون ممه رو لولو برد) می تونی با هم مقایسه کنی؟ تصویری که دنیا از ایران زمان احمدی نژاد داشت رو می تونی با الان مقایسه کنی؟ 
> خوبه یکم امار و ارقام رو مقایسه کنیم فرق دوغ و دوشاب رو تشخیص بدیم


برادر عزیز من ، گفتم اینجا جاش نیست...نگاه من گفتم کلا اصلا فردی خوبی نداشتیم. بعد خیلی از افراد این گونه حرف زدن احمدی نژاد رو از یک رنگیش میدونن. پس اینجور خوبه که جلوی تو با حرف گولت بزنه و با همین خوش زبونیش تورم و مشکلات رو منطقی جلوه بده و خودش از بار مسئولیت شونه خالی کنه؟ نکاه همین احمدی نژاد هم کار های اشتباه انجام داد و جهت اطلاع نورم همیشه وجود داره اما شخص خوب اینه که با تدابیرش اون رو تو کنترل خودش در بیاره. فقط یادت بیار چه کسی و به نفع چه کسی نو انتخابات عقب کشید بعد برو در باره روابط تحقیق کن. 
بعدش همین خاتمی شما میگید کشور سرش مصیبت ها کشید...شما اصلا مراسمهایی که شرکت میکرده رو نگاه کن بعد گیر به اون ضرب و المثل احمدی نژاد بده. چرا اصلا این مدت نیست خاتمی؟ ها؟
تصویر جهانی از بعد انقلاب ایجاد شد؟ دید جهانی از این بهتر که رئیس جمهور کشور بدون ترس میره توی مرکز آمریکا سخنرانی میکنه تو دانشگاه؟ 
بعد من نون هیچ کذومشون رو نخوردم هیچ. چوب مدیریت شونم خوردم. من تیزهوشان رو 78 تا 80 درصد زدم بدون هیچ کمکی...اما به دلایل نامعلومی قبول نشدم و از اینجا تحصیل سخت من شروع شد. داداش من جایی بودم تو مدرسه مواد میفروختن. اینها همش ضعفه بعد میگن من تو منطقه 1 درس خوندم....شیراز....تازه جایی که من بودم خدارو شکر بهترین دولتی بود توی شیراز ناحیه 1 و 60 تا 70 درصد معلماش بد نبودن.  ضعف مدیریتی همینه. کشور داره میسوزه تو گیر ممه لولو برد هستی؟
این دید منطق نیست...تعصبه...سعی کن با دید باز و بدون عینک قضاوت کنی. و به قول خودم بر بلندی های عدالت وایسا تا تپه های حقیقت رو ببینی.
من یه چیزی گفتم تا اخرش رو بخون....ما رئیس جمهور خوب نداشتیم و کشور از پایه مشکلاتی داره....بیشتر از این ما رو تو دردسر ننداز.

----------


## Amirio

> پس میدونی چقدر بده آدم پایه عشقش بسوزه ..... شما ام مثل من هستی  ....


بعدا میفهمی که اینا عشق نیست.

اینا همش یع موقیعیته برای رشد تو. حالا چه علموص یا هر دانشگاهی که خدا قسمتت کنه. سعی کن بهترین رشد رو داشته باشی ان شا الله....

----------


## HellishBoy

> بعدا میفهمی که اینا عشق نیست.
> 
> اینا همش یع موقیعیته برای رشد تو. حالا چه علموص یا هر دانشگاهی که خدا قسمتت کنه. سعی کن بهترین رشد رو داشته باشی ان شا الله....



ممنون ولی اره خب فکر میکنم حرفت کاملا منطقیه .... منم منظورم از عشق دوست داشتن ساده بود !! ولی خب قسمت نبوده ... موفق باشید

----------


## karim04

من رشته ی مهندسی شیمی و صنایع این دانشگا رو احتمال 90 درصد میارم...امییدوارم دانشگاه خوبی باشه

----------


## Amirio

> من رشته ی مهندسی شیمی و صنایع این دانشگا رو احتمال 90 درصد میارم...امییدوارم دانشگاه خوبی باشه



ان شا الله.

خوش حال میشیم سال دیگه شما هم بیایید پیشمون.

----------


## karim04

> ان شا الله.
> 
> خوش حال میشیم سال دیگه شما هم بیایید پیشمون.


مرسی مچکرم

----------


## alimiri137

> من رشته ی مهندسی شیمی و صنایع این دانشگا رو احتمال 90 درصد میارم...امییدوارم دانشگاه خوبی باشه


داداش شما رتبت چن شد چون منم دقیقا احتمال میدم یکی از این دو رو بیارم

----------


## karim04

> داداش شما رتبت چن شد چون منم دقیقا احتمال میدم یکی از این دو رو بیارم


1000 شما؟

----------


## alimiri137

> 1000 شما؟


من ۱۱۵۰

----------


## karim04

> من ۱۱۵۰


ایشالله میاری

----------


## alimiri137

> ایشالله میاری


ایشا الله

البته اگه شما نیاری

خخخخخخخخ

----------


## karim04

> ایشا الله
> 
> البته اگه شما نیاری
> 
> خخخخخخخخ


من که اول صنایع امیرکبیرو زدم ولی فکر نکنم بیارم

----------


## alimiri137

شما قبل اینا چی زدی دیگه

----------


## alimiri137

> من که اول صنایع امیرکبیرو زدم ولی فکر نکنم بیارم


فقط صنایع زدی؟

----------


## karim04

> فقط صنایع زدی؟


نه نفت و شیمی و مکانیک و عمران شریف و تهران و امیرکبیرو زدم بعدش علم و صنعتو

----------


## alimiri137

من بیشتر پلیمر امیر دوس دارم قبل اینا زدم
شما که احیانا نزدی؟

----------


## karim04

> فقط صنایع زدی؟


  نه نفت و شیمی و مکانیک و عمران شریف و تهران و امیرکبیرو زدم بعدش علم و صنعتو

----------


## karim04

> من بیشتر پلیمر امیر دوس دارم قبل اینا زدم
> شما که احیانا نزدی؟


نه خیالت راحت

----------


## alimiri137

راستی شما منطقه ۱هستی

من منطقه ۲

----------


## karim04

> راستی شما منطقه ۱هستی
> 
> من منطقه ۲


منم 2

----------


## arghazavi

سلام
بنده قبل از انتخاب رشته با هزاران تردید (چون بعضیا می گفتن این کارو بکن بعضیا عکسش)برق صنعتی اصفهان رو بالاتر از علم و صنعت زدم به نظرتون برای یک اصفهانی این انتخاب رشته درست بود گرچه دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد!

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام
> بنده قبل از انتخاب رشته با هزاران تردید (چون بعضیا می گفتن این کارو بکن بعضیا عکسش)برق صنعتی اصفهان رو بالاتر از علم و صنعت زدم به نظرتون برای یک اصفهانی این انتخاب رشته درست بود گرچه دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد!



با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

اگه منم می خواستم انتخاب کنم ، مثل شما انتخاب می کردم

----------


## karim04

ما که خداروشکر همینجا قبول شدیم ولی حس خوبی نسبت به حکیمیه ندارم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## arghazavi

> ما که خداروشکر همینجا قبول شدیم ولی حس خوبی نسبت به حکیمیه ندارم


چرا؟

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## saman20

منم برق این دانشگاه رو آوردم.امیدوارم خوش بگذره.

----------


## karim04

> چرا؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk


میگن خیلی دوره و جاش بده

----------


## alimiri137

بچه ها خبر ندارین اخرین نفری که از منطقه ۲ که امسال م.شیمی و صنایع علم و صنعت اوردن چن بوده رتبشون

----------


## Amirio

> میگن خیلی دوره و جاش بده



کی گفته؟

حکیمیه بهشته خوابگاهای علم و صنعته

فردا پس فردا ان شا الله میای میبینی

----------

